# Ceramic Coatings



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi. As I'm getting more and more into detailing I'm finding more and more ways to spend my hard earned cash. One thing I don't know a lot about is ceramic coatings. Anyone have any experience? Very pricey and don't want to waste my money on a duff product.

I've already 2 stage machine polished and protected.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

been considering this too but scared to give it a go and mess up the paint. Might give it a go on my daily driver when I get the time.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

s_robinson91 said:


> Hi. As I'm getting more and more into detailing I'm finding more and more ways to spend my hard earned cash. One thing I don't know a lot about is ceramic coatings. Anyone have any experience? Very pricey and don't want to waste my money on a duff product.
> 
> I've already 2 stage machine polished and protected.


You could try gyeon cancoat, it's entry level and easy on the pocket and just as easy to applie.
hth


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> s_robinson91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. As I'm getting more and more into detailing I'm finding more and more ways to spend my hard earned cash. One thing I don't know a lot about is ceramic coatings. Anyone have any experience? Very pricey and don't want to waste my money on a duff product.
> ...


I might give that a go, thanks


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I might give that a go, thanks[/quote]

No problem, be sure to wipe down the surfaces with q2m prep or similar, it's an outstanding product for it's price.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Also gonna give it a go. Thanks for help!


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

There's loads of coatings out there but the ones that seem to see stand out on detailing world are Gtechniq C1 & Exo ,, Carpro Cquartz & Reload

Though never had any hands on experience with these 2 I am about to apply Carpro Cquartz on my daily some point next week when I get to do a paint correction.

When I had the TT I had the siramik glass coating put on phantom black paint.. The depth of gloss from that stuff is incredible and seem to shield the deeps scratches which couldn't be removed over with the coating making them practically invisible..

Protection was great quick blast with the pressure washer and most of the crap crap came off.. Immense beading from day one till the day I sold it 9 months onwards.. For the time and effort applying you can't go much wrong with that..

Also might want to consider coating the wheels with something of the likes aswell gtecniq C5 rings a bell.. Awesome stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

